# The New Kid In Town



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

We are now the proud owners of a 14 week old Welsh Terrier. DW has named him Hershey. Neither of us have ever had a puppy before so let the games begin. When he is full grown he will look like an Airedale but will be the size of a Fox Terrier.


----------



## Tacomas Dad (Oct 15, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> We are now the proud owners of a 14 week old Welsh Terrier. DW has named him Hershey. Neither of us have ever had a puppy before so let the games begin. When he is full grown he will look like an Airedale but will be the size of a Fox Terrier.


What a handsome little guy. Best of luck with him. Get lots of chew toys. Keep anything you don't want chewed out of reach. Start to teach him basic commands (sit, stay, walking on lease etc...) right away. Dogs love to be taught and of course the treats/rewards.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Ah to have a puppy again! Its like having a newborn that doesn't wear a diaper! Check out Canine Behavior Center for training. Took both of ours there. So they have a 50% success rate! If he needs a play date, let me know.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> Ah to have a puppy again! Its like having a newborn that doesn't wear a diaper! Check out Canine Behavior Center for training. Took both of ours there. So they have a 50% success rate! If he needs a play date, let me know.


Used to board our Basenji there many years ago. Still working on the training logistics. I don't remember what variety you two pups are. Haven't heard much lately. How is Oliver doing?


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

German Shorthair and a lab/great dane mix.


----------



## pintoplumber (Nov 4, 2007)

Atta boy, he looks great. Dennis


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Just had to add this one. Yes he is asleep in this position.


----------



## Nevadatwosmoke (Jan 10, 2013)

That's a good looking pup. My wife and I just got a 10 week old beagle/pitbull mix. Neither of us have ever had a puppy either. I feel for you







. Enjoy the little guy and keep the pictures coming.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Here he is today. Eight months old, 19 lbs, fixed and ready for anything.


----------



## Nevadatwosmoke (Jan 10, 2013)

At what age did you get him fixed? Our vet wants to do it at 8 months. We thought that was late. My wife loves these pics. Reminds her of our old schnauzer when he was a pup.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The breeder said 6-9 months but she preferred it to be towards the 9 month end. He was done 2 days before he turned 8 months. The vet actually suggested more in the 6 month range but we opted to wait since the breeder knows this particular breed better than the vet.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

what a cutie!!


----------

